# Do you whip your kids?



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

I know this has been brought up before, but since then there's been a ton of new members join up.

Do you whip your kids, and do you allow others to whip them?  Like the schools that still allow it?

Personally, I whip my niece and nephew when they get out of line.  I don't do it out of anger, and before I proceed, I explain why I'm about to do it, and make them understand that they really gave me no choice.  I tell them "Now I asked you to not do that, and told you if you done it again, you would get a whipping..."

They understand and love me to death. 

I guess what brought this up was watching Dr. Phil. He's totally against it, and that's fine.  But I was brought up that if you step out of line, you get a belt.  In my generation, it worked.  When dad got through with you, you knew better next time!

What about y'all?  Were y'all raised up getting a whipping and do you today still use it when needed?

When leaving your kids with family, do you have the "treat them as if they were your own" mentality?


----------



## bassfishga (May 16, 2008)

You sound just like my dad. Sounds like the way he handled us when we did wrong.
We still love him just the same.
I remember the talk, then you give me no choice.
As a dad I have not done it. I guess my daughter has listened to me better than I listened to my dad, so far. Maybe I am more relaxed and less strict too.


----------



## JD (May 16, 2008)

Sure do! I wish they still allowed in school like when I was a kid. My son would not be having the problems he is having.


----------



## Oldgold Buck (May 16, 2008)

I say whip em!


----------



## 243Savage (May 16, 2008)

Only as a last resort, and haven't had to in a very long time.  All I have to do is reach for my belt buckle and that usually solves the problem. 

I can remember mom tanning my hide with a section of that orange hot wheels track.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2008)

Yup, mine get it when they need it. Aimee not hardly, cuz she's too young to understand, but Ian does pretty regular cuz he's a lil booger  As soon as he gets a spankin, he gets told what he did wrong and that if he does it again, he'll get the same treatment.  But, when he does something wrong, it doesn't always warrant a spankin.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2008)

*Whip..........*

Nip it in the bud & you won't HAVE to *beat* them nor bail them outta jail.............


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 16, 2008)

A bent coat hanger does wonders!


Just kidding. I don't even have any kids. (knocking on wood.)


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Sure do! I wish they still allowed in school like when I was a kid. My son would not be having the problems he is having.


Care to elaborate on that?

The reason I ask, is a lot of folks blame the teachers, when  discipline should start at home...

I've heard teachers say "if he got disciplined more at home, we wouldn't be having the problems we have out of him".


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> A bent coat hanger does wonders!
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I don't even have any kids. (knocking on wood.)


The biggest whipping of my life came from my older brother with a wire-type fly flap! 

Looooong story..


----------



## JD (May 16, 2008)

The one I remember the most was when I was running from my dad and when he caught me it just so happened to be right by the water hose. That was a goodun. But you know what, I deserved what I got then and every whooppin I ever got.


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> The one I remember the most was when I was running from my dad and when he caught me it just so happened to be right by the water hose. That was a goodun. But you know what, I deserved what I got then and every whooppin I ever got.


Exactly.  A whipping may not be for everyone, but we learned.. or at least I did.

I ran from dad.. ONCE.  I talked back to dad.. ONCE.. 

Mom was a pushover though....   Until I pushed too much... ONCE.


----------



## 243Savage (May 16, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> The biggest whipping of my life came from my older brother with a wire-type fly flap!
> 
> Looooong story..



Feel free to start a new thread so we don't derail this one.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 16, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> The biggest whipping of my life came from my older brother with a wire-type fly flap!
> 
> Looooong story..



Youch!

A good "rubber coated" extension cord dipped in some water will make 'em think twice as well. Or a light tackle rod.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 16, 2008)

I'm not against whippings but I've got a 16 year old daughter here now that's proof that you don't have to whip em to raise em right. I do hug her everyday and tell her I love her though.


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Feel free to start a new thread so we don't derail this one.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=95050

Now stop the derailin'.... Y'all need to change your names from PSA, to something more rock-n-roll'ish.. like .243 and the Derailers!


----------



## PHIL M (May 16, 2008)

Every chance I get!! And if their real bad I lock them in the car in the hot sun with the windows rolled up....


----------



## JD (May 16, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Care to elaborate on that?
> 
> The reason I ask, is a lot of folks blame the teachers, when  discipline should start at home...
> 
> I've heard teachers say "if he got disciplined more at home, we wouldn't be having the problems we have out of him".



Yea their is a long drawn out thread on here somewhere all about it but to sum it up he steps out of line at the house he knows what he will get. He likes to push issues from time to time but at home he knows I won't put up with it. At school they ptretty much just keep telling him to stop and send a report home everyday tracking his behavior. If he has a bad report he gets a spanking if it is good a small reward. I think he is as hard headed as me and that is his biggest problem. He is getting better though and with only 3 more days of school we are really going to working in his behavior this summer.


----------



## redlevel (May 16, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm not against whippings but I've got a 16 year old daughter here now that's proof that you don't have to whip em to raise em right. I do kiss her everyday and tell her I love her.



Some you do, some you don't.  I found with my daughter that I would have had to literally abuse her with a belt or a switch to get her to back down.  I could get to her with a psychological approach, though.  

I got very few whippings as a kid.  They whaled the tar out of my older brother, because he made them.  I would just back off and go on and do what I wanted to anyway.


----------



## Jriley (May 16, 2008)

I don't whip my son unless we're in Wal-Mart where everyone can see!


----------



## bigox911 (May 16, 2008)

I will when I have kids.  My wife is scared of it cause all that ever happened to her was getting yelled at.  That canada belt my dad used was the worst.  He'd say a word every time the belt hit.  It did it's job though.  I wouldn't ever discipline anyone else's kids, even if they asked me to, and don't want mine disciplined by anyone else...unless it was the principal at school or somethin.  Like that will ever happen again.


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Yea their is a long drawn out thread on here somewhere all about it but to sum it up he steps out of line at the house he knows what he will get. He likes to push issues from time to time but at home he knows I won't put up with it. At school they ptretty much just keep telling him to stop and send a report home everyday tracking his behavior. If he has a bad report he gets a spanking if it is good a small reward. I think he is as hard headed as me and that is his biggest problem. He is getting better though and with only 3 more days of school we are really going to working in his behavior this summer.


I can understand that.  My niece and nephew are well-behaved for the most part, around here... Let them get home and it's where angels fear to tread.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 16, 2008)

A straightened out coat hanger or a short length of garden hose will get their attention. Just kiddin. Some kids need whippins........some kids don`t. I did and got plenty. Mine didn`t. I think that I gave my son two whippins. Neither did any good.

What has always amazed me are the folks who will offer advice on child rearing, but don`t have any children. This comment is not pointed towards anyone in this forum but everyone in general...............and it extends well beyond the focus of this thread.


----------



## Davis31052 (May 16, 2008)

Do not, I repeat, do not take the switch away from your grandmother when she is intent on whipping your butt.  It ain't worth it!!    trust me.


----------



## quikdrw63 (May 16, 2008)

The sound of a belt being pulled fast through loops still makes my hair stand on end

Whipping kids seems to help in most cases, but I have to agree it depends on the child.  
They should definately paddling/whipping back to the schools


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

quickdrw63 said:
			
		

> The sound of a belt being pulled fast through loops still makes my hair stand on end




I know what you mean!

Dad worked corrections.  His belt was 2.5" wide, basket-woven... you know, one of those thick ones to hold is gun, cuffs, baton, etc...

You HEARD that!  and felt it..


----------



## K80 (May 16, 2008)

I don't have kids but I do believe in spankings.  I can say that my ole man only had to show me where his line was one time, well actually I crossed my moms line.  It was one of those "I'm going to let your father handle this when he gets home from work" and my response to her was  at first and then . After that I never crossed it agian, I may have treaded on it a few times but never crossed it.  He didn't beat me by no means but he got his point across clearly.  Thinking back that was a bad day for me because I got my tail beat by two people


----------



## ALLBEEF (May 16, 2008)

Yes I do! And if they step out of line - anybody else can put them back in line too! I think that is where people go wrong - when they don't want other people to straighten them out - If a child gets bad enough for another person to have to get on to them - they need to get whipped & I want other people to put mine back in line if they need it - because most people won't get on to other peoples' kids unless they are just cuttin' up shore 'nough - IF mine gets that bad - they are going to regret showin' out then too.
I've got 2 good kids - but they will see how far they can go from time to time - and I have to pullem' back down to my level. 

I love my kids more than anything in this world - and I want other people to say what good manners they have and compliment them on there actions. I don't want them to say what a brat they are.


----------



## K80 (May 16, 2008)

Lizella Fella said:


> Do not, I repeat, do not take the switch away from your grandmother when she is intent on whipping your butt.  It ain't worth it!!    trust me.



And don't cut down your paw paw's hickory switch tree. By the time he got through whipping all of our tails he was plum tuckered out.


----------



## JD (May 16, 2008)

Those plastic fly swatters really stung on the legs. They would also leave a cool pattern on them as well.


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

Mom would whip us with just about anything she could get her hand on...

bolo paddle... field and stream magazine... newpaper... flip-flop..  

Anyone in here NOT been whooped with a flip flop? 

How redneck is that!  

I can see my mom to this day... holding onto my hand with one hand, hopping around on one foot, while trying to get her flip flop off with the other..


----------



## NOYDB (May 16, 2008)

Pain is nature's way of saying "Don't do that".


----------



## redlevel (May 16, 2008)

The fear of a whipping isn't what kept me on the straight and narrow, although I knew I would get one if I pushed hard enough.

The reason I stayed pretty well within bounds was that I would have rather died than to disappoint my Mama or Daddy.   Where did that come from?   I don't really know, but it stayed with me until I was grown.  Until now, really, because my 90 year old (in January) Mama still expects me to do right.  

Apparently, my daughter is the same way.  Thank God.


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Pain is nature's way of saying "Don't do that".


It's also your body's way of letting you know you're not dead yet!


----------



## Spotlite (May 16, 2008)

Yeap, they get the whoopings, probably get a few before I get home. Sometimes I whoop them just to make sure we got it all covered for the day

As fas as others whooping them, I only leave them with folks I trust to do it right anyways, so I have no problems, if my kids do wrong, they need correcting then, not later.

I correct my nieces and nephews just like I would my own.

Schools, kind of mixed on that one. If it was like it was when I went to school, probably not a problem, but today, I just dont know if I would be comfortable with that one now. I like the phone call right then, my wife is only 5 minutes from the school anyways.


----------



## Timberchicken (May 16, 2008)

Haven't had to whip my 2 as much lately, sometimes I can just point at my belt and they will straighten up.


----------



## Limb Walker (May 16, 2008)

Mandatory / preventative "beatings" 3 times a week with each kid and when we get tired of whipping each kid, we simply switch kids up and start over.

Really...we do whip but only as needed and thankfully that's not too often.  The only advice my mother has given was this:  "You deal with your kids at home.  You raise and teach them how to act away from home so they can succeed and others will like them"


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 16, 2008)

Fly swatter, switch, belt, flip-flop, antennae, purse strap, and a doubled up bull whip after I popped my sister.


----------



## ALLBEEF (May 16, 2008)

redlevel said:


> The fear of a whipping isn't what kept me on the straight and narrow, although I knew I would get one if I pushed hard enough.
> 
> The reason I stayed pretty well within bounds was that I would have rather died than to disappoint my Mama or Daddy.   Where did that come from?   I don't really know, but it stayed with me until I was grown.  Until now, really, because my 90 year old (in January) Mama still expects me to do right.
> 
> Apparently, my daughter is the same way.  Thank God.





AMEN!! 

Some kids I think could be beat half to death and they are still going to do exactly the opposite of what they were supposed to do! And others - like myself - hate to disappoint my parents and grandparents - Don't get me wrong - I have dissapointed them all - and have got my share of whippins - but I still have that conscience thing going on in my head.


----------



## DCHunter (May 16, 2008)

Yep, but the only time I whip them is when I've told them to do something and they don't do it, or it's blindingly obvious that what they did was wrong. I don't whip them when it's a new situation that they are faced with and they make the wrong choice.


----------



## secondseason (May 16, 2008)

quikdrw63 said:


> The sound of a belt being pulled fast through loops still makes my hair stand on end




Just you saying that made the my hair stand on end.

I got whippings and beatings as a kid.  I never got one twice for the same thing.  I'm a quick learner....

I whipped my kids (I don't have to anymore and didn't after a while) and I have 2 really well adjusted, good mannered boys that will be 16 and 21 in June.  They have never been in trouble with the law.

I say get the drop on early and keep it on them.  A dose of healthy respect goes a long way!


----------



## MudDucker (May 16, 2008)

I did administer a few well deserved spankings on my kids when they were little.  Its been many a year since I've had to.  I believe the Bible when it says...spare the rod and spoil the child.  

Of course one my smart alecky friends pointed out that I was not reading that right...he says it is disjunctive...

first spare the rod and then spoil them.


----------



## jrry (May 16, 2008)

yea - parents have the autohority to spank their kids, but not relatives or school officials. That decision should be made at home.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 16, 2008)

quikdrw63 said:


> The sound of a belt being pulled fast through loops still makes my hair stand on end



That's awesome. So true. Dad comes home, hears what you did, and you hear THE sound...ddddddddddddddrrrrrrrrrpppppppp.


----------



## UPHUNTER (May 16, 2008)

isnt so much the whoopin as the fear of another one worked for me


----------



## Swede (May 16, 2008)

Beatings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2008)

Na's Grandma usedta could leave welt with a blade of grass..or so he's said 

I just got the wooden spoon


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

UPHUNTER said:


> isnt so much the whoopin as the fear of another one worked for me




Great point!


----------



## quikdrw63 (May 16, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> That's awesome. So true. Dad comes home, hears what you did, and you hear THE sound...ddddddddddddddrrrrrrrrrpppppppp.



Ole Dad would be have the belt off and in the air before I had time to react

Whats up with mom's using whatever was handy?
Has anyone's dad use a flip flop     
I just picture dad running at me with a pink house slipper I think that would have taken the fire out of him and we would both be laughing.
Momma would love that wooden spoon though


----------



## FishingAddict (May 16, 2008)

Never whip my kids.

I do spank them, but only after fair warning. "If you do XYZ, you will get a spanking"

And when they do XYZ, I spank.  Not super hard, but enough to get their attention.  I think it is more about them learning their boundries and consiquinces for their actions than the actual "pain" involved.

Needless to say, with rules being enforced 100% of the time, and clear guidlines of when spankins will occur, spankings happen very rarely.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 16, 2008)

Heck no one is as big as me, one is a preacher and the other has a big husband so no way. Ah but back in the  day I swung a mean belt....


----------



## Swede (May 16, 2008)

My 15 year old got plenty. He got one last week for his smart mouth. My other two, a 7 year old boy and a 8 year old girl have never got one. A few words (so far) has done the trick.


----------



## GAskinhead (May 16, 2008)

I don't have a wife or kids yet.  I don't know what I will do when it comes to whipping a child.  My parents beat me with everything imaginable, kicked me, burnt me, abused me mentally and physically, you name it until I ran away from them.  I was 13.  I haven't seen them since and have no intention of ever seeing them again.  Obviously this is different than what you all are talking about, but you have to draw a line before it becomes some sort of abuse.  I guess that is what I would struggle with when I am in that situation - I don't want to step over the line and repeat history....I probably won't whip them given that.


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2008)

UPHUNTER said:


> isnt so much the whoopin as the fear of another one worked for me



Me too and it worked until the "rememberance" wore off. Daddy would always oblige me and "freshen things up" as a reminder of why I hated it so much.

I whipped my kids but haven't in a long time. My daughter is 26 and in California and I can't reach through the phone line and jerk a knot in her tail. My son is in the Marine Corps. I say "Sir" to him!


----------



## cmzshooter (May 16, 2008)

My mom used to whoop me and my brother so much with wooden spoons that we used to buy them for her at Christmas as a gag gift. She didnt think it was that funny back then but still mentions it from time to time. Both of my kids know that they will receive a spankin if the first warning is ignored. Never when Im angry but they will appreciate it as I do when they are older. They also must answer with a yes/no maam or sir. No questions asked. Respect for your elders is a dying thing these days and my kids will not be part of that trend. I usually ask them if they are getting out of line if they need a reminder on their hinder and that usually straightens them out.


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

GAskinhead said:


> I don't have a wife or kids yet.  I don't know what I will do when it comes to whipping a child.  My parents beat me with everything imaginable, kicked me, burnt me, abused me mentally and physically, you name it until I ran away from them.  I was 13.  I haven't seen them since and have no intention of ever seeing them again.  Obviously this is different than what you all are talking about, but you have to draw a line before it becomes some sort of abuse.  I guess that is what I would struggle with when I am in that situation - I don't want to step over the line and repeat history....I probably won't whip them given that.


My heart goes out to ya... No way should stuff like that ever happen to anyone.  Let alone a kid.

PM Sent.


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

This works when nothing else does...


----------



## ranger1977 (May 16, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## sharon (May 16, 2008)

I've raised 5, 2 girls and 3 boys...33 - 21.  The punishment at our house was a hickory switch and it was on bare legs.  No snatching, slapping or beating.  In fact, when one was in order (lying, back talking, bad grades...) it was very calm, decided and explained.  They knew what they'd done, they knew the consequences and there was never licks on blue jeans or slacks.  It was drop your pants or go put on a pair of shorts, their choice.  I've never beat any of mine, but I've left marks, but no worse than running through a briar patch and they learned a whole lot more.  As far as others giving mine a whipping, I've always felt that folks trust the school system to teach them any and everything needed (some not needed) in a 8 hour day...if I can trust them for that, I can trust them to discipline my kids.  School officials, teachers, coaches, bus drivers, custodians...through the years (Cherokee Co) knew, though, that all they needed to do, was let me know the problem...then the problem was solved.  I just wish that the Dr.Phils of the world would do a unbiased study on the effects of RESPONSIBLE parental disipline, instead of pushing time-outs, no spankings...I think it would speak for itself.  When did we start hearing of teen school killers, alternative schools, teen boot camps...???  When time outs...became the norm.  Kids that don't respect authority at home don't choose to respect it at school, on the roads, at the workplace or in their future family situation.  They're not born knowing what to do, it's our job and responsibility to teach them, not someone else's.


----------



## whitetails#1 (May 16, 2008)

Oh yea,  i bust butts on a daily basis. I have 3 boys 7,6,4 so i stay busy. My dad whooped my tail and it didn't hurt me well it did then but now that I'm a dad i raise my kids the same way. Yes sir no sir yes mam no mam is taught at my house.Respect for LE, our troops, our Pres, GOD, and elders. I was raised old school,and i turned out OK so my dad says. A hard day of work never killed anyone, what dont kill you only makes  you stronger.


----------



## Handgunner (May 16, 2008)

sharon said:


> I've raised 5, 2 girls and 3 boys...33 - 21.  The punishment at our house was a hickory switch and it was on bare legs.  No snatching, slapping or beating.  In fact, when one was in order (lying, back talking, bad grades...) it was very calm, decided and explained.  They knew what they'd done, they knew the consequences and there was never licks on blue jeans or slacks.  It was drop your pants or go put on a pair of shorts, their choice.  I've never beat any of mine, but I've left marks, but no worse than running through a briar patch and they learned a whole lot more.  As far as others giving mine a whipping, I've always felt that folks trust the school system to teach them any and everything needed (some not needed) in a 8 hour day...if I can trust them for that, I can trust them to discipline my kids.  School officials, teachers, coaches, bus drivers, custodians...through the years (Cherokee Co) knew, though, that all they needed to do, was let me know the problem...then the problem was solved.  I just wish that the Dr.Phils of the world would do a unbiased study on the effects of RESPONSIBLE parental disipline, instead of pushing time-outs, no spankings...I think it would speak for itself.  When did we start hearing of teen school killers, alternative schools, teen boot camps...???  When time outs...became the norm.  Kids that don't respect authority at home don't choose to respect it at school, on the roads, at the workplace or in their future family situation.  They're not born knowing what to do, it's our job and responsibility to teach them, not someone else's.


Best post of the entire thread.


----------



## sharon (May 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 16, 2008)

only if they needed it
"all they need to know is that i will" and it pretty much keeps em straight.all i have to do is give em that look and it says all i need to say now


----------



## whitetails#1 (May 16, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> This works when nothing else does...


Love that i'll try that in a lttle bit


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (May 16, 2008)

Only when they need it!


----------



## contender* (May 16, 2008)

Yes, school won't do it though.


----------



## THREEJAYS (May 16, 2008)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> Only when they need it!



ditto


----------



## FishingAddict (May 16, 2008)

I don't agree with Sharon's post 100%.  My parents spanked me a maybe 6 times with the hand, but I had the fear of God from them and always respected athority.  


My kids are the same way with me.

Whippings are not nessisary.


----------



## magnumrecovery (May 16, 2008)

I'm living proof that a whipping won't kill you...

Out of all the whipping I got I never got one for the same thing twice...

And yes I do whip our kids when needed but not very often. They have nick named my belt "lightening" and they can attest that lightening does strike twice. I can usually unbuckle my belt and the bull stops. I can tell them that I got a real nice whiping that I've been dying to give away..... that usually is all that it takes. But every now and then it's showtime.


----------



## sharon (May 16, 2008)

BTW, we called our switches (had multiple sets...on the dash, on the fridge) the "hearing aide".  You don't hear me the 1st time, it'll help you hear me the 2nd time.  Also, when mine reached the age of about 11-12, the switches were still handy, but not used on a regular basis.  They knew what I'd stand for and what I didn't.  Just a note for new parents...our kids always had chores - no allowance, just food on the table, clean clothes, phone to talk on, tv to watch, warm in the winter, cool in the summer and a roof over their heads.  Let me say now, that allowance and other choices of parenting is "whatever works"...these things worked for me.  Chores were done regularly or there were consequences...when they reached teen years and had part-time jobs, the consequences became "If I do your chore, you pay me $5.00 for each one that I have to take over (each day)"  Our oldest, forgot (?) to feed our dogs one evening and when I ask him about it after dark, he started to go out to feed.  I went out ahead of him and started the job and collected the only $5.00 he ever paid me.  Consequences = Results.


----------



## mhayes (May 16, 2008)

yes I do also. Just like the rest of ya'll. I grew up that way and I learned my lessons the hard way most of the time! I started out just talking to them and room punishment and taking stuff away because my wife did not get whoopin's at home and she did not want to give them. Well my son is hard headed like his daddy and his papa, so after a couple of times repeating the lessons she gave in. We have not had the repaeted problems over and over again after that. There is a differance between spankin and beatin. Keepin them in line and showing the the rules sometimes it has to be done. Beating leads to abuse and is un called for. I have seen both happen to friends of my sons. I have stood up to one man about the brusies he was leaving on his daughter. she told my son what was going on, I let him have it. some might think that was none of my business but I can go to sleep at night knowing I did waht I felt was right. He has not spoken to me lately but his daughter is doing better in school, and apears to have a happier life. anyway sorry to bore everyone with my .02$ but Some people need to taught the difference. I don't feel that anyone here does, don't get me wrong. Just letting some air out!


----------



## Baby Bear (May 16, 2008)

YES

I got plenty myself growing up, if anything I probably missed a few I deserved cause I was pretty sneaky or they were just tired I'm proud of the way my parents raised me. Not that I turned out all that great but they sured tried

All kidding aside my boy acted out at school at the first of the year, but he had a really good teacher and she would let me know so I could take care of it. I told her up front that he is all boy but he knows how to act just let me know if he doesn't. Let's just say that it only took a few notes sent home to change his behavior( he's a little hard headed like me)

Here's something else to think about when they took the paddel out of the schools they had to replace them with police 

And last but certainly not least if you don't know what the Bible says about it look in Proverbs 13:24 for a good start!

Jeff


----------



## Gaddimo75 (May 16, 2008)

Here come the police! Everbody put your hands on your head>>


----------



## mclemore (May 16, 2008)

Definately believe in whippings as long as it is not abusive.  My dad was not much on whipping us girls; but my mom had the firm hand and still respect her till this day.  She would use the free yard sticks that were given out at the State Fair each year (and still have a few) and had a fly swatter in the car.  Can not say I turned out so bad either.  Believe if more people would discipline their children through whippings instead of using the (one, two, three) approach and not doing anything after three, we would not have alot of the problems with children that we have today.


----------



## opie44 (May 16, 2008)

When I was thirteen, I got the whuppin of a lifetime from my mom.  At the time, I was already a foot taller than she was and had a good 50 pounds on her.  I remember mouthing off to her one morning and the next thing I knew, I was on the ground getting punched, slapped, scratched, you name it.  I had no idea what to think and was not about to fight back.  when she got finished with me, she gave an earfull to my dad for not helping.  He was laughing so hard he fell off the couch.  I learned that day not to mouth off to my mom and also to NEVER underestimate the power of a 4'11" woman when she is in a  bad mood...


----------



## SGADawg (May 16, 2008)

I've gotten plenty in my time.  A privet hedge makes a good keen switch that wrap all the way around you.

As parents, my wife and I doled them out as needed.  We have even spanked a few that were not ours.  If you are in my care you are under my rules.  I would never discipline a child with the parent present, that's their job.  If they leave the child in our care they understand that they will be treated like our own children.  We have never abused any child nor spanked one unless they clearly needed it for a serious malfunction.  If that doesn't work for you, keep your kids at home or take them to someone else.

As a retired high school teacher I can tell you that discipline and to a large extent, learning, went out of the public schools when the paddle did.  Consequences for misbehavior must be administered immediately to be effective.  If you come home from work to find your good boots chewed up out in the yard it does no good to beat the dog except to make you feel better, the same is true with children.  By the end of my teaching career, when a child misbehaved you had to fill out a page of paperwork, send it to an administrator who had to get around to sending for the kid (often 2 or 3 days later) and then too often decided that the kid's version was more accurate than yours.  In the old days, if actions called for punishment, you paddled their butts, sat 'em back down and went on with class.


----------



## Bruz (May 16, 2008)

I'm very lucky but it's tough being a parent. Before I had kids I had ALL the answers. Yep I'm going to spank them and they WILL behave. etc... etc... What you learn is that each kid has their own personality and discipline that works for one won't always work for the other. I don't have a problem at all with spankings if they work.

Spankings are over for Carli as she's 9(not that she had many to begin with) A good long talk is very effective and she's always been a very respectful and well mannered kid.

Cade....Spankings are a waste of time. He's stubborn (takes after his Mama. Timeout with a nose in the corner works for him. He will get the occasional spanking for doing something dangerous. He's very soft hearted and if he thinks I'm angry with him it breaks his heart.

Bo is only 18 months. He has a TEMPER and again is as stubborn as his Mama so I'm not sure what will work with him yet. He's too small for spanking but he will run to the corner when he's in trouble. I foresee issues with him because of his temper......Don't know where he got that

They're all basically good and happy kids right now. I don't have a problem spanking them if I feel it's necessary but the whelps and scratches from switches that I got as a kid aren't going to happen to my kids by me or anyone else.That being said..... If I trust someone enough to leave my child with them then I also trust them enough to discipline them.............. That is a very short list of folks.

Robert


----------



## mudawg (May 16, 2008)

As Im still a kid readin bout some parents sayin they'd allow the school to whip their kids. If a teacher or school staff member came to me with a paddle,switch,ruler, belt, etc.. I'd be laughin cause there aint no way in this world a total stranger would touch me, let alone woup me. THE FIGHT WOULD BE ON!


----------



## Bruz (May 16, 2008)

mudawg said:


> As Im still a kid readin bout some parents sayin they'd allow the school to whip their kids. If a teacher or school staff member came to me with a paddle,switch,ruler, belt, etc.. I'd be laughin cause there aint no way in this world a total stranger would touch me, let alone woup me. THE FIGHT WOULD BE ON!



That's funny because when I was growing up you respected all adults...Especially your teacher's and coaches.

My Football/Wrestling coach lifted all 300lbs of me off the floor with a paddle my Freshman year of High School....and I deserved it. Guess what...I got it worse when I got home and guess what else.....I didn't act like an idiot again. Lesson learned.

Robert


----------



## mudawg (May 17, 2008)

Bruz said:


> That's funny because when I was growing up you respected all adults...Especially your teacher's and coaches.
> 
> My Football/Wrestling coach lifted all 300lbs of me off the floor with a paddle my Freshman year of High School....and I deserved it. Guess what...I got it worse when I got home and guess what else.....I didn't act like an idiot again. Lesson learned.
> 
> Robert



I understand your point about coaches, fully respect them. But some teachers just purely are some, grr.. Cant say. They totally throw your rights out the window when your in "their" room.  <<-----


----------



## Bruz (May 17, 2008)

mudawg said:


> I understand your point about coaches, fully respect them. But some teachers just purely are some, grr.. Cant say. They totally throw your rights out the window when your in "their" room.  <<-----



Md,

Just a different time,different World and different rules.

Robert


----------



## Ctrimble87 (May 17, 2008)

I got whipped my 19 month old daughter gets spankins when she acts up (trust me she thinks she's a big shot) And no i dont go over board probably not enough for her to tell though the diaper. 

My daughter even though young knows what she can and cant do... Hitting, biting, pinching, all warrant a spanking and when she does it she knows ones coming because she will try to give you a kiss to fix the things. She says she is sorry, gives hugs and kisses after every spankin and understands why she got the spankin. 

I much rather get a whoopin then get grounded!


----------



## jon c anderson (May 17, 2008)

i'll smack mine on the bottom when needed just like i was smacked by my parents.

its an attention getter for sure & you will get the respect. i know i did.

we tried the time out bull & it dont work !

not a beliver of abuse & dont promote that !

i love my son & want him to grow up with respect & kindness to others, i get commets on how nice he is from teachers ,friends & most of all family


----------



## Mako22 (May 17, 2008)

Dr Phil is an idiot!


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 17, 2008)

sharon said:


> When did we start hearing of teen school killers, alternative schools, teen boot camps...???  When time outs...became the norm.



Nope, when they took the Bible, God and prayer out of the public school system. That's why I choose private school for mine. Also the home, families don't pray together anymore. Parents don't take up time with their kids anymore. Families seldom sit down at the table and have a meal together anymore. Children will get their attention, even if it's negative.


----------



## Al33 (May 17, 2008)

I was the 5th in line of six my parents raised and without a doubt I got more whoopin's than all the other five put together. Just seemed like as a kid I could not stay out of trouble. Mom did most of the whipping I suppose because she was a stay at home mom and dad worked all the time. A leather strop, willow switch, belt, or whatever else was handy was what she used.

My wife and I also disciplined our own two girls with hands then a belt later on but honestly not real sure if it was the right thing to do or not. Both turned out to be productive adults but so maybe it WAS the right thing.

As has been noted, I suspect it just depends on the child. It works for some and doesn't for others. I have tried to discourage my daughters from whipping their own children but I suppose that is because I could not stand to see my granddaughters getting whipped.

Having said all this I think mild attention getting hand swats are appropriate for youngsters but using any kind of tool such as a belt, paddle, or whatever is too much and likely does more harm than good. There is more to consider than just discipline for good behavior, you can also destroy self esteem which brings me to another issue. I think screaming and yelling at a child can do more harm than a belt.


----------



## Handgunner (May 17, 2008)

Al33 said:


> I was the 5th in line of six my parents raised and without a doubt I got more whoopin's than all the other five put together. Just seemed like as a kid I could not stay out of trouble. Mom did most of the whipping I suppose because she was a stay at home mom and dad worked all the time. A leather strop, willow switch, belt, or whatever else was handy was what she used.
> 
> My wife and I also disciplined our own two girls with hands then a belt later on but honestly not real sure if it was the right thing to do or not. Both turned out to be productive adults but so maybe it WAS the right thing.
> 
> ...


I believe that as well.


----------



## flyingt (May 17, 2008)

I havn't wooped mine in a while but I remember the last time I tried wooped my 13 year old he could jump quicker and higher then I could hit em so my efforts were futile. The last time I wooped my daughter I felt so bad because she has me wrapped around her little finger.Daddys little girl!


----------



## dawglover73 (May 17, 2008)

One time my mom beat me with a block of cheese and then whooped me with a fake ficus tree... the whole tree.


----------



## dawglover73 (May 17, 2008)

I forgot to mention-  Both my parents were ok with whooping me, but mom seemed to be more creative, thus, better at it than dad ever could have hoped to be!


----------



## Buckaroo93 (May 18, 2008)

*Wow*



sharon said:


> I've raised 5, 2 girls and 3 boys...33 - 21.  The punishment at our house was a hickory switch and it was on bare legs.  No snatching, slapping or beating.  In fact, when one was in order (lying, back talking, bad grades...) it was very calm, decided and explained.  They knew what they'd done, they knew the consequences and there was never licks on blue jeans or slacks.  It was drop your pants or go put on a pair of shorts, their choice.  I've never beat any of mine, but I've left marks, but no worse than running through a briar patch and they learned a whole lot more.  As far as others giving mine a whipping, I've always felt that folks trust the school system to teach them any and everything needed (some not needed) in a 8 hour day...if I can trust them for that, I can trust them to discipline my kids.  School officials, teachers, coaches, bus drivers, custodians...through the years (Cherokee Co) knew, though, that all they needed to do, was let me know the problem...then the problem was solved.  I just wish that the Dr.Phils of the world would do a unbiased study on the effects of RESPONSIBLE parental disipline, instead of pushing time-outs, no spankings...I think it would speak for itself.  When did we start hearing of teen school killers, alternative schools, teen boot camps...???  When time outs...became the norm.  Kids that don't respect authority at home don't choose to respect it at school, on the roads, at the workplace or in their future family situation.  They're not born knowing what to do, it's our job and responsibility to teach them, not someone else's.



Very, very well said.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 18, 2008)

My mom beat the tar out of me with a homemade paddle...it was about an inch thick,...about 5 inches wide and about 2 foot long.  It had holes in it to make it sting more.  My brothers were 8 and 12 years older than i was and they beat the tar out of me on a daily basis till i was 12.  Then i decided i had enough and there was a confrontation where my grandpas straight razor was involved along with some needle and thread and a ton of blood.  My mother sat us three down and said that from then on the beatings would stop...i looked at my brothers and told them that they had to sleep sometime.  Since then no beatings, a few fights but no beatings.  

My momma quit teaching high school students in the early 80's when spanking kids in school was banned.  She percieves is as a part of the learnign process that worked...these days kids run wild and need their backsides knocked up around their shoulders. 

I can say that my wife is agaisnt spanking a kid, but i am not.  We will be going head to head with that notion...but i would not beat my kids as i was or let their siblings get away with it either.


----------



## MudDucker (May 18, 2008)

mudawg said:


> I understand your point about coaches, fully respect them. But some teachers just purely are some, grr.. Cant say. They totally throw your rights out the window when your in "their" room.  <<-----



Lord help me.  If I had posted something this as a kid and my father had seen it, he would have given me a real lecture on rights.  Basically, you have no rights when you are in the classroom, other than the right to sit down, shut up and not being abused.  A paddling is not abuse.  I didn't like it as a kid, but I sure understand it as an adult.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 18, 2008)

mudawg said:


> I understand your point about coaches, fully respect them. But some teachers just purely are some, grr.. Cant say. They totally throw your rights out the window when your in "their" room.  <<-----



Even though they're, grrrr, as you say, they are there for you eveyday, day in and day out, at less than optimum pay, to try and give you the information you need to be a successful member of society. 
Respect that....
It all goes back to a simple saying... "If you're not part of the solution, then you are part of the problem.
School is not just about the 3 R's, it teaches young people the social skills they need to participate in society later in life. You'll get out of it what you put into it.
Act like an idiot goig in....you'll be an idiot coming out.

Back to the topic....


----------



## Arrow3 (May 18, 2008)

dawglover73 said:


> One time my mom beat me with a block of cheese and then whooped me with a fake ficus tree... the whole tree.



Now thats funny...

Mine whooped me and im glad for it...taught me right from wrong.


----------



## JohnK3 (May 18, 2008)

Every chan...umm.....









Yeah.  when they deserve a whuppin'!


----------



## mudawg (May 18, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Lord help me.  If I had posted something this as a kid and my father had seen it, he would have given me a real lecture on rights.  Basically, you have no rights when you are in the classroom, other than the right to sit down, shut up and not being abused.  A paddling is not abuse.  I didn't like it as a kid, but I sure understand it as an adult.



Yea, I had a close run in with a teacher right after Christmas break. At the beginnin of class I was suspended for my cell phone in my bag turned off. So, I had to sit through the rest of the class wondering what I was gonna do.  Long story short, I got real ticked at this guy.. I came close to provin who was in charge.   Dont quote me bad about this, I know it was wrong, but some of our schools' rules are bogus. Suspension for pocession of a phone? If you get caught with dip or dippin while in class you only get 3days of afterschool detention, or as the teachers put it.."45 mins of YOUR LIFE.."<<-- Like anyone cares?


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 18, 2008)

well we got our tail tore up when we did something we werent supposed to do when we were kids but my dad passed when i was 14 and im 18 now i dont have any kids yet but im sure when i do the same will happen to them he taught me right from wrong and itll do the same to my kids

  thatll teach em everything they need to know


----------



## mudawg (May 18, 2008)

whitetailgitr said:


> well we got our tail tore up when we did something we werent supposed to do when we were kids but my dad passed when i was 14 and im 18 now i dont have any kids yet but im sure when i do the same will happen to them he taught me right from wrong and itll do the same to my kids
> 
> thatll teach em everything they need to know



that and discovery channel!


----------



## Ga-Bullet (May 19, 2008)

Spare The Rod, and spoil The Child. Never Was Spoiled Growing Up.


----------



## MudDucker (May 19, 2008)

mudawg said:


> Yea, I had a close run in with a teacher right after Christmas break. At the beginnin of class I was suspended for my cell phone in my bag turned off. So, I had to sit through the rest of the class wondering what I was gonna do.  Long story short, I got real ticked at this guy.. I came close to provin who was in charge.   Dont quote me bad about this, I know it was wrong, but some of our schools' rules are bogus. Suspension for pocession of a phone? If you get caught with dip or dippin while in class you only get 3days of afterschool detention, or as the teachers put it.."45 mins of YOUR LIFE.."<<-- Like anyone cares?



But you knew the rule on cell phones going in.  Do you know how many kids were doing drug deals with phones in school?  Do you know how many kids weren't paying attention in school because they were too busy text messaging?

Life is a lesson in rules.  You can either follow them or pay the consequences.  School is just a start on that lesson.


----------



## KDarsey (May 19, 2008)

I got plenty, but my Daddy Whipped me for the last time when I was around 6 y/o....last time he had to. Today I am almost grown and if he tells me to move the house across the road by dark, you can bet it'll get moved! Mama was like everybody else's....everyday and with anything!
  I honestly believe that we didn't hear of ritlin and all this other ADD, etc. untill people STOPPED whipping/punishing their children.


----------



## mudawg (May 19, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> But you knew the rule on cell phones going in.  Do you know how many kids were doing drug deals with phones in school?  Do you know how many kids weren't paying attention in school because they were too busy text messaging?
> 
> Life is a lesson in rules.  You can either follow them or pay the consequences.  School is just a start on that lesson.



Well, my mama tells me to take it "in-case" somethin happens. Her authority is over theirs in my book.


----------



## SGADawg (May 19, 2008)

mudawg said:


> Yea, I had a close run in with a teacher right after Christmas break. At the beginnin of class I was suspended for my cell phone in my bag turned off. So, I had to sit through the rest of the class wondering what I was gonna do.  Long story short, I got real ticked at this guy.. I came close to provin who was in charge.   Dont quote me bad about this, I know it was wrong, but some of our schools' rules are bogus. Suspension for pocession of a phone? If you get caught with dip or dippin while in class you only get 3days of afterschool detention, or as the teachers put it.."45 mins of YOUR LIFE.."<<-- Like anyone cares?




YOU CAME CLOSE TO PROVING WHO WAS IN CHARGE???

What you came close to doing, imho, was act like an idiot.  That teacher was doing his job which was enforcing school rules which you willfully violated.  As I always told my children, you don't pick a fight with a teacher or a LEO, you will not win.  That suspension would have turned into expulsion for the year if you had struck the teacher, not to mention criminal charges.  Bet that would have really showed him.

Seems to me from your posts on this topic that the rod was spared waayy to often in your case.  One of the first things any child should learn is to respect all adults and especially those in authority.


----------



## Jranger (May 19, 2008)

I spank my son when he gets outta line. Mostly for disrespecting his mother or my by action or verbally. I know he's a boy and can get into trouble, I did. Most of the time a good talk will straighten that out without a spanking. However, disrespect your mother or any elder and a good one is coming, usually without warning. If there is one thing I learned as a child, it was respect for my elders. Everything else will fall in place from that line of thinking...


----------



## mudawg (May 19, 2008)

SGADawg said:


> YOU CAME CLOSE TO PROVING WHO WAS IN CHARGE???
> 
> What you came close to doing, imho, was act like an idiot.  That teacher was doing his job which was enforcing school rules which you willfully violated.  As I always told my children, you don't pick a fight with a teacher or a LEO, you will not win.  That suspension would have turned into expulsion for the year if you had struck the teacher, not to mention criminal charges.  Bet that would have really showed him.
> 
> Seems to me from your posts on this topic that the rod was spared waayy to often in your case.  One of the first things any child should learn is to respect all adults and especially those in authority.



I dont want to look like a bad kid, just well put it this way. Im very happy Im gettin outt of that school system at the end of the summer anyways. I wasnt mad about my phone bein taken up. Thats only a simple day of rest? Its alot mre too it than that. This guy used to harrass me all the time, I have some goofy buddies in that class that usually strike his nerves. But If for an example, Chris said a joke under his breath about the subject we were on that day. Mr.Superman would be like, "Chris, Dont talk while im up here. " Say I did the exact same thing he did, He would literally snatch a desk up, come over and sit right beside me and stare at me. Only cause its me? But ever since our little run-in. We havent bumped heads anymore. I guess that note I wrote to the office slowed his role. BUT, the assistant princeple called my parents tellin them I threatened the staff and the math teacher.    I cant do good for the all the wrong.


----------



## whitworth (May 19, 2008)

*Nope*

they're too old.  It would be assault. 

There sure are some advantages to being old.


----------



## MudDucker (May 19, 2008)

mudawg said:


> Well, my mama tells me to take it "in-case" somethin happens. Her authority is over theirs in my book.



Does your momma know the rules?  If she did and told you to take it, she is teaching you the wrong lesson.  She should have cleared it with the school or not let you take it.

And no, you momma's authority is not the top authority in the schools.  It is every where else, but not the schools.


----------



## mudawg (May 19, 2008)

Yes she does know. Like I said earlier, its not the suspension that made me so angry, on goin process. 




Well, MAMA TOLD ME LIFE IS LIKE A BOX OF CHOCOLATES, YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU GONE GET....- Forrest Gump


----------



## DCHunter (May 20, 2008)

mclemore said:


> Believe if more people would discipline their children through whippings instead of using the (one, two, three) approach and not doing anything after three, we would not have alot of the problems with children that we have today.



That's what kills me. I hear people use that 1...2...3... approach but then don't do anything when they get to 3. In my opinion you shouldn't even have to get to 1. But if someone's going to use the 1..2..3 then by ALL MEANS back it up with something if you get to 3. It's funny yet really sad when I see this because it's obvious the child is in control of the parent in this situation.


----------



## bassinfool (Sep 20, 2008)

Amen to that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Sep 20, 2008)

I use the 1,2,3 method on the grandkids. I barely get 2 out and the whimpering starts for they know if I get to 3 I go to the river birch and make them decided which switch gets pruned from the branch. 

My dad said he told me the day I was born to get used to the feel of that hand on my bare butt because thats the way punishment was gonna be dispensed.

I have never been in jail (although I may,another thread)and other than a few C's on my report card one year I have turned out to be pretty level headed and don't have any regrets about how things were handled in my youth.


----------



## xpertgreg (Sep 20, 2008)

I use the 1 method.  If i get close to 2, the spanking is already loose and on it's way.  My 3 year old knows not to let me get to 2.  

and to Mudog.  I know this will fall on deaf ears, but here goes.  You have a lot to learn.  Were you my child, well let's just say you would already be at 2.  

gw


----------



## CountryCowboy (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes - I got 2 boys and they're good most of the time but when the law gotta be laid down it gets laid down.  Round here the law is a 2 inch wide leather belt.  That's how my daddy did it and that's the way I do it too.  It may be ol fashioned but it works.


----------



## LLove (Sep 21, 2008)

grandparents are the only people allowed to spank my son but me.. and for that matter hes past that stage. He's at the point where the only thing that means anything is the thought of losing the computer or a video game for a week.. 
However, if you were to ask him what would happen if he ever threw a tantrum he'll tell you "momma would beat me"


----------



## samash03 (Sep 21, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Mom would whip us with just about anything she could get her hand on...
> 
> bolo paddle... field and stream magazine... newpaper... flip-flop..
> 
> ...


OMG, the memories that just came flooding back to me.....I am laughing so hard right now that I have tears in my eyes.  I also remember watching my sister get a spanking with a wooden spoon, waiting for my turn next.  Then the wooden spoon broke and I started laughing, thinking I was spared.  But oh no!  Mom had another spoon!  I got it twice as bad for laughing.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 21, 2008)

Great thread! "Spare the rod and spoil the child", I agree. We owe it to our kids to raise them right. TV won't do it and you'd be hard pressed waiting on the school system to do it. I have 3- 5,2 and 1. The one year old is exempt for now. The other 2 get it when they deserve it. Mostly a pop on the butt, but the belt does come out. The wife and I were talking the other day about making a paddle. If I do the kids are helping me. And I will explain the entire assembly time what is for.  Normally I can cock my eyebrow and they straighten up, with the 2 year old saying "no belt, no belt". I never do it in anger and always explain why they are getting one. After, I tell them I love them and explain again why they were spanked. More often then not they crawl up in my lap after a spank and want to love on Dad. My 5 year old started Kindergarten this year and I was wary about the teacher's reaction to us spanking our kids, so I kept low key about it. Well we went to the first pto meeting and the teacher said flat out "if you're not good for me your parents are gonna whup ya right"? I said we sure are. I also told her to light her up if she needed to. She said she can't. I said bull! You just got my permission. You have to be careful though, because like Gaskinhead said sometimes it gets out of hand. Having experienced that myself I can relate and my heart goes out to ya bro. We just have to be mindful and do it in love and correction. Having said all that I would die for my kids, they are my heart (second only to the Lord)!


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Sep 21, 2008)

If people only knew that if early in there childs life if they would have put a hickory on that hind end when they were getting into lots of trouble...........................life just might be different for them today. talking to kids just does not always seem to work. But yes I do believe in spanking. I dont want anyone else to do it but me, I dont want or need a teacher or a baby sitter to do it. if they need punished I will do it myself. I think all parents should handle it this way.  just my 02.   good thread.


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh good grief............ I got the good ole wooden spoons from my mom when I was a kid. Then the fly swatter too.... not the old plastic ones...... those horrid wire ones. When those suckers made contact, you knew it...... and so did everyone else for about a week........ I always called those things the branding irons. 

When daddy told me to get a switch, I knew I better pick a decent one........ cause I didnt want daddy to go out and cut one his self. I learned really quick that those tiny ones sting worse than the big fat ones. 

I spank my kids. But I only do it when they need it. And when they get out of line wherever they may be, I expect who ever is in control of my kids to keep them in line. Of course no one but family watches them but still.  I teach my kids about respect and how to respect adults. Thats the way they will act or else. I dont tolerate a child that talks disrespectful, back talks or just plain out doesnt listen. IMHO thats where the problems start. At a young age and with those few problems.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 22, 2008)

i was whipped as a kid and now looking back i deserved it every time. i don't think i turned out half bad and when i have children they will be raised in the same fashion.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 22, 2008)

muddawg, you aughta take yourself down a few pegs, you are a child, the teacher is an adult get used to it until your of age, and if you continue your education, a college professor has no problem just saying "please escort yourself out of my class, and dont come back" ive seen it happen.  learn how to be respectable now, itll save you allot of strife later in life.



> The sound of a belt being pulled fast through loops still makes my hair stand on end



and kudos to that, you could've recorded that sound and just played it when i acted up, i would've dove under the furniture.


----------



## firstwatch (Sep 22, 2008)

I was whipped growing up and plan to whip my kid( when he's older) if I need to.  I have seen first hand that the 123 count does not work.  Kids want to test the waters, so to speak.  It's like drawing a line and telling them not to cross it.  If they don't cross it, they will stand right on top of it.


----------



## LLove (Sep 22, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Oh good grief............ I got the good ole wooden spoons from my mom when I was a kid. Then the fly swatter too.... not the old plastic ones...... those horrid wire ones. When those suckers made contact, you knew it...... and so did everyone else for about a week........ I always called those things the branding irons.
> 
> When daddy told me to get a switch, I knew I better pick a decent one........ cause I didnt want daddy to go out and cut one his self. I learned really quick that those tiny ones sting worse than the big fat ones.
> 
> I spank my kids. But I only do it when they need it. And when they get out of line wherever they may be, I expect who ever is in control of my kids to keep them in line. Of course no one but family watches them but still.  I teach my kids about respect and how to respect adults. Thats the way they will act or else. I dont tolerate a child that talks disrespectful, back talks or just plain out doesnt listen. IMHO thats where the problems start. At a young age and with those few problems.




lol i still take it out sometimes and lay it on the table in plain view.. its a silent reminder to my son when he starts pushing buttons.


----------



## JohnK3 (Sep 22, 2008)

We don't do the "1..2..3" method.  With our family, it's the 5-second countdown.  "5...4...3...2...1"  If I get to 1, they're in trouble.


----------



## DDD (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine is the willful defiance method.  

If my daughter or my son willfully defy what I tell them to do or willfully violate one of the "rules" they are busted.  No questions asked, do not pass go, do not collect $200... you are busted.

My 6 year old can tell you all about the spanking spoon...


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 22, 2008)

In addition to what I said earlier I also do not use the count method. I tell one time and then it's a pop. No back talk, no sullen looks, just do what you're told and thank you very much. I don't negotiate or bargain either. Whats said is done. Period.


----------



## gonner (Sep 22, 2008)

Were yall ever sent out with your dad's "Old Trusty" old timer from the pocket of his overalls and told to bring me back a "switch".Nothing like a limber one,make you walk a straight line,sure didn't talk back.DARN didn't try to run.Man,how's times changed.Remember ever locking your front or for that matter or back doors in the early 70's?


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 24, 2008)

gonner said:


> Were yall ever sent out with your dad's "Old Trusty" old timer from the pocket of his overalls and told to bring me back a "switch".Nothing like a limber one,make you walk a straight line,sure didn't talk back.DARN didn't try to run.Man,how's times changed.Remember ever locking your front or for that matter or back doors in the early 70's?


My parents decided as kids never to use a switch on their kids.. So I was spared the switch.. but had my share of a belt, fly-swatter, flip-flip, etc.......


----------

